# Game 29: Mavs(22-8) @ Wolves(14-14)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*








*Game Time:*Wednesday, @ 7p.m. (FSN)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Pound the ball inside. They will defenatly double team KG a lot in this one, so drop the ball off to Griffin who will likely be open under the basket if the double teams come. We need someone to step up in this one because Howard will likely shut down Wally and Howard will torch Wally on the other side. He is easily the anti-Wally player in this league. So hopefully a Griffin or McCants or Hudson will step up. Which likely won't happen. Dirk will get his. If we can try to stop the other guys, we can will.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(15-13)


Looking to improve your prediction record? These should be the games you should make your predictions then.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

As I'm playing the hat game, I'd be more likely to pick up a piece of paper that contains a 'L' on it. Dallas is a very good away team than Minny is at home.

Dallas will tire Minny with their faster temp game, Dirk and Erick are bigger at frontcourt that means KG and Eddie are put up to more work. KG, no doubt, will be doubled up that means left Eddie or Wally to shoot. 

And please, Trenton, cut down "I think I can do this" moves, just shoot the big arc shot like you often does.

Dirk and KG matchup will be the key, IMO.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

A Mavs loss isn't in the cards for this one, sorry.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

And for the first time this season, we will fall under .500 and likely fall out of first place.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I will be at this game tonight. If we can play solid for 4 quarters, we have a good chance to win. If we go through long stretches of no scoring (like usual) then we are toast.

prediction (haven't done one in a while):L 82-92


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

oblivion said:


> I will be at this game tonight. If we can play solid for 4 quarters, we have a good chance to win. If we go through long stretches of no scoring (like usual) then we are toast.
> 
> prediction (haven't done one in a while):L 82-92


Cool, have fun.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah we prolly won't win but oh well. It would be crazy if the Wolves won this one.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

This is more than likely a loss, but let's say E Griff plays well, and Hudson can come off the bench, we continue to play solid D, and we have three scorers. THEN, we might win, but Dallas is a really really good team and now Stack is back.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess every one of us predict an automatic loss on this one


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I wouldn't put it in the loss column quite yet. The Mavs looked awful at home last night vs. the Blazers, and are on the second night of a back to back. Probably the best chance you will have of beating them this season...

BTW, sheefo link em to my game thread in the Mavs forum and I'll like yours (not like there any Mavs fans that post, but maybe someone will decide to ).

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=230497


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I wouldn't put it in the loss column quite yet. The Mavs looked awful at home last night vs. the Blazers, and are on the second night of a back to back. Probably the best chance you will have of beating them this season...


The Wolves did worse lately than you think. They got blown on big time, 2 embarrassing losses in a row. They don't look like they find a way to win a game, just not yet.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

will probably lose this one


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If this team wants to be anything more than mediocre, Garnett needs to be his MVP self again.

Not that anybody else with half a brain couldn't have pointed that out. Just voicing the obvious.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

not playing too bad...playing good defense...down 3 41-38 at the half


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we are playing very good now only up 8 but we are rolling.. outscoring 21-10 in the 3rd


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

no bench points and we are up 7 in the 4th? ILL TAKE IT


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8:44 to go wolves up 14 76-62


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg putting up a damn good game 21 pts 7 boards 5 assists 3 steals 2 blocks 0 turnovers
but i think jaric was the key so far...17 pts


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

looks like we are going to win kg leaving now 
91-75 with 47 seconds left
jaric with a big game to help us win 22 pts 6 boards 4 assists
wally another 20 points


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

impressive defense, liked everything but Hudson, lack of production off the bench, and nothing outta McCants, he played ok on D though. I'm more dissapointed with this game to be honest. I think the starters played a TON of minutes, I don't know the stats but that's the way it seemed, but I'll take the W either way, just hope they get everything figured out.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

marko and wally played more than usual tonight and kg played less
wally-43
jaric-42
kg-37
huddy-22
kandi-20
griffin-19
frahm-5
mccants-4
carter,skita-1


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Surprised us tonite but I didn't watch the game tho.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wooooo!


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

It was a good game, we played very good defense (except for Huddy trying to guard Terry). Held them to 37% FG, and 2-11 on threes (one of them was the Nowitzki prayer before halftime). We didn't have our patented 8-minute scoring drought. Jaric and Hassell played pretty aggressive. KG didn't get very many shots (7-11) but was still effective. We only had 9 turnovers, which is what we normally get in one half. Lets hope they can keep it rolling cause we got a tough stretch of games here.
And the game ended at halftime of the Rose Bowl, so i still got to see that game too.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oblivion said:


> It was a good game, we played very good defense (except for Huddy trying to guard Terry). Held them to 37% FG, and 2-11 on threes (one of them was the Nowitzki prayer before halftime). We didn't have our patented 8-minute scoring drought. Jaric and Hassell played pretty aggressive. KG didn't get very many shots (7-11) but was still effective. We only had 9 turnovers, which is what we normally get in one half. Lets hope they can keep it rolling cause we got a tough stretch of games here.
> *And the game ended at halftime of the Rose Bowl, so i still got to see that game too*.


yeah that was weird, becuz they started at the same time..i was like...wtf


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tremendous win for us! Hopefully we can carry this onto the Suprs game where I can actually watch.


----------

